# Time to Put Up



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The draft the stash rally is tomorrow. There are many here who think he is the clear choice to the point of trading up for him. 

This is a chance to show support . . . I'm guessing it might actually be fun as well . . .wear a stache, your hair scraggly and talk Blazer ball


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I would love to go. That said, isn't it at 10 am? Man, good luck pulling me away from my desk at that hour! 

I am the right guy for something like this. I am always at PGE Park Mullet nights. I have run a half marathon dressed as the devil. So...I ain't bashful. 

I have shown my support by flooding the inbox of Pritchard, Patterson, McMillan, Quick, Canzano, Jaynes, Eggers, Dawson, and Ropp.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice.

I forsee the return of the 'stache into the forefront of the fashion world. Beginning in the NW, and then making it's way to the rest of the USA. It's time has come.

Draft the 'stache, and then bring back the 'stache.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I have shown my support by flooding the inbox of Pritchard, Patterson, McMillan, Quick, Canzano, Jaynes, Eggers, Dawson, and Ropp.


 That is probably more effective than the rally. But for those with time, if the turn out is at all impressive, management may take notice . . . or is that being naive?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I would love to go. That said, isn't it at 10 am? Man, good luck pulling me away from my desk at that hour!
> 
> I am the right guy for something like this. I am always at PGE Park Mullet nights. I have run a half marathon dressed as the devil. So...I ain't bashful.
> 
> I have shown my support by flooding the inbox of Pritchard, Patterson, McMillan, Quick, Canzano, Jaynes, Eggers, Dawson, and Ropp.


Oil Can, you got some email addy's? I wouldn't mind throwing my two cents in!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

OntheRocks said:


> Oil Can, you got some email addy's? I wouldn't mind throwing my two cents in!



[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

What is the point of going to this rally when Morrison won't be available with the #4 pick?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That is probably more effective than the rally. But for those with time, if the turn out is at all impressive, management may take notice . . . or is that being naive?



I don't see how it can be completely naive. Management would be naive to not take notice that a lot of people around here want Adam Morrison in a Blazer jersey come October.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.draftthestache.com/Default.aspx?tabindex=1&tabid=30



> Rally Tomorrow-time moved up. 10:50
> Clear your schedule if it as at all possible. We will be holding a Draft the Stache rally in Tualatin thursday. I have secured parking, a staging point adjacent to the practice facility, 30 free draft the stache T-shirts, special edition copies of the Draft the Stache cd library, and more.
> 
> Currently we are set for an 10:50 start time as Morrison is finishing his workout. Please bring your best Stache and be ready to rock the house and send a message. More details to follow this afternoon on Primetime.
> ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/contactus.html


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I almost have a stash but nothing not adams i told my dad that if we cut his stash like adam morrison i would give him 100 dollars ill have to see if he does it.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

if gas wasnt 3 bucks a gallon, i'd drive up for it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think fans (not necessarily anyone in this thread or even on this board) have done enough to totally screw over the decisionmaking process of the franchise. I hope that the team ignores any and all fan sympathies and picks the best prospect.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> I forsee the return of the 'stache into the forefront of the fashion world. Beginning in the NW, and then making it's way to the rest of the USA. It's time has come.


Like micro-brew pubs, gourmet coffee houses, and grunge rock. Only uglier.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Like micro-brew pubs, gourmet coffee houses, and grunge rock. Only uglier.


 I was going to do a post mocking the idea that the NW is the forefront of fashion . . . but maybe they are . . .


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

If I wasn't moving out of my apartment in eugene tomorrow I would totally be there, but I didn't know so I have no stache prepared.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I'd LOVE to come to this thing but there's just this one extenuating thing:

I live half a continent away and can't really make the trip on short notice.

I suppose I could wear a scraggly wig and a fake moustache (okay I'm a she but I have very very short hair) to work tomorrow to be with in spirit. Will that do?

Still hoping that either the Blazers can trade up OR that Morrison is available at four.

I mean really, Mo and the Blazers seem like a match made in heaven. I hope it happens.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I think fans (not necessarily anyone in this thread or even on this board) have done enough to totally screw over the decisionmaking process of the franchise. I hope that the team ignores any and all fan sympathies and picks the best prospect.
> 
> Ed O.


Which decisions have Blazers fans swayed management on?.....I can't think of any.

Portland fans didn't know a dam thing about any of our draft choices in the past couple years...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Which decisions have Blazers fans swayed management on?.....I can't think of any.
> 
> Portland fans didn't know a dam thing about any of our draft choices in the past couple years...


 Here comes a Rasheed response and 10 page thread...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> Here comes a Rasheed response and 10 page thread...


Not from me. I have zags on ignore for a reason.

Ed O.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I think fans (not necessarily anyone in this thread or even on this board) have done enough to totally screw over the decisionmaking process of the franchise. I hope that the team ignores any and all fan sympathies and picks the best prospect.
> 
> Ed O.



Really? how? Example please....


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Oh, Rasheed. 

A short list of people would say it was a misttake to rid the franchise of him.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Way for the media and the fans to put pressure on the team, and have every team infront of them up their asking price for their pick to get Morrison.

So either Portland will trade away young talent in addition to to picks to get Morrison, or they will stay where they are and not get Morrison. Then the media will bash them refusing to go out and get 'top prospect' Adam Morrison if they refuse to give up young talent, which I suspect they will (refuse to do).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If anyone goes to the "Draft the Stache" rally at the Trail Blazer practice facility today, please let the rest of us know how it was.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

So I take it then Ed...that if POR takes Morrison that would be a mistake? and listening to the fans?

I don't think mgmt has ever bowed to fans...the media...maybe...as they had as much\more to do with the negative cloud encircling One Center Court and specifically Sheed, Bonzi, etc....

But I tend to think mgmt made those decision on their own....Like Sheed telling them he wouldn't re-sign here...so they panicked and dealt him...or Bonzi's unexplicable meltdown escapade...that lead to his fire sale...That isn't on the fans....that is on mgmt...although I would agree that the constant media bashing of the team probably had an effect on mgmt...

So who is ultimately to blame for that?

Personally, I fault mgmt and the media..

The fans, we are nothing but spectators...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> So I take it then Ed...that if POR takes Morrison that would be a mistake? and listening to the fans?


You didn't really take that from what I posted, did you?

Seriously?

Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> So I take it then Ed...that if POR takes Morrison that would be a mistake? and listening to the fans?


If they take him solely because the fans want him, then yes. It's a mistake (and short term thinking, winning will make fans happier then drafting a crowd favorite in the long run). If they take him because they honestly believe he's the best player available at the pick, then I don't believe it's a mistake.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I think fans (not necessarily anyone in this thread or even on this board) have done enough to totally screw over the decisionmaking process of the franchise. I hope that the team ignores any and all fan sympathies and picks the best prospect.
> 
> Ed O.



No kidding

While I wouldn't mind taking him at #4 (assuming Bargnani's gone), if they move up to #1 to take him due to fan pressure or the prospect of a PR coup, I'd be very disappointed. 

Let the professionals who watch these players for hundreds of hours do their jobs and select who they believe is the best player available. Fans whose fickle favor sways by every fluff journalism piece or 3rd hand workout report, should have no hand in Portland's decision.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Blazer Bert said:


> Like micro-brew pubs, gourmet coffee houses, and grunge rock. Only uglier.


ROFL. I hope you saw that as a joke.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Verro said:


> No kidding
> 
> While I wouldn't mind taking him at #4 (assuming Bargnani's gone), if they move up to #1 to take him due to fan pressure or the prospect of a PR coup, I'd be very disappointed.



I am coming from the opposite end of the spectrum. Taking a player (and a damn good one) with such broad ranging fan support would be an incredible step in winning back fans. A little goodwill will go a long way in bringing butts back. 

You are a passionate fan. You don't need Morrison to stay that level of fandom. The general casual fan does, and that is precisely who the Blazers need back. 

hey, its not like Morrison is a stretch-even at # 1. The guy is a major stud. 

I freely admit that Morrison will make the difference between buying a ticket package and not buying one. Does that make me a non-fan? Maybe. Or does it mean that I will spend more on Gonzaga basketball (where fan input DOES matter) and golf? 


I am not a band-wagoner. I have followed this team passionately for a long time. That said, they have really disgusted me for a handful of years. Goodwil lis needed and goodwill is Morrison.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I am coming from the opposite end of the spectrum. Taking a player (and a damn good one) with such broad ranging fan support would be an incredible step in winning back fans. A little goodwill will go a long way in bringing butts back.
> 
> You are a passionate fan. You don't need Morrison to stay that level of fandom. The general casual fan does, and that is precisely who the Blazers need back.
> 
> ...


I really like Adam's demeanor on the court. I like his ******* attitude too, it works well with basketball. I just don't know if he will be as good as Bargnani in the NBA, or even a Rudy Gay. Adam was obviously the better college player but the NBA MIGHT transfer differently for Adam. It's really a shot in the dark at this time. If Portland was able to take Bargnani then I would be very happy and forget about Adam.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> I really like Adam's demeanor on the court. I like his ******* attitude too, it works well with basketball. I just don't know if he will be as good as Bargnani in the NBA, or even a Rudy Gay. Adam was obviously the better college player but the NBA MIGHT transfer differently for Adam. It's really a shot in the dark at this time. If Portland was able to take Bargnani then I would be very happy and forget about Adam.


And how exactly do you know that Bargnani's game will transfer to the NBA? How do we know that Rudy can shake the "takes plays off" tag? Aren't they all shots in the dark? Isn't that why there is no clearcut consensus 1-5 this year? 

If you are taking a shot in the dark, why not take one that will put 2000 butts back in the seats?


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I am coming from the opposite end of the spectrum. Taking a player (and a damn good one) with such broad ranging fan support would be an incredible step in winning back fans. A little goodwill will go a long way in bringing butts back.



Winning is the only thing that will bring back fans in the long run. 

Morrison could be a nice short term PR move. But, if we were to for instance trade our #4 and Telfair to Toronto, and then players taken shortly thereafter turn out to be very good NBA players or all-stars while Morrison becomes a likeable roleplayer; that's a long term PR nightmare, especially if Telfair has a breakout season with his new team.

Using their best judgement to select the BPA is always a better long term decision than selecting the most popular player available.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

When the Blazers are (supposedly) hemorhagging 35 million a season...how "long term" should they look?

If drafting Morrison brings 2000 fans a game back immediately, increases season ticket holders by 700, and brings ..say 3 corporate sponsors and 5 luxury boxes back....don't they have to pull the trigger? 

What IF they draft Bargnani becuase of his long range potential and he hits that potential in say...year 5 in another market? 

Morrison will be a role player....points will "role" off his fingers. Fans will "role" back into the Rose Garden. 

Ifs and butts are candy and nuts...

Take the player that brings the peeps back.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> And how exactly do you know that Bargnani's game will transfer to the NBA? How do we know that Rudy can shake the "takes plays off" tag? Aren't they all shots in the dark? Isn't that why there is no clearcut consensus 1-5 this year?
> 
> If you are taking a shot in the dark, why not take one that will put 2000 butts back in the seats?


I don't mind Morrison at all but I would rather take Bargnani or Gay. I know the term has been overdone but they have the most upside. Younger, bigger, more athletic, better defensively, etc. If the reason the Blazers draft Morrison is because of good PR and not because they think he's going to be as productive as those players in 5 years time then I would say this franchise is doomed. Winning will get us better PR than Morrison alone. If scouts think we can get both at the same time, great. If they think Bargnani will be a better player or Gay but the PR won't be the same then I say take them. Our PR will be fine if we begin to win, it won't always be fine if we're losing and still have Morrison.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> When the Blazers are (supposedly) hemorhagging 35 million a season...how "long term" should they look?
> 
> If drafting Morrison brings 2000 fans a game back immediately, increases season ticket holders by 700, and brings ..say 3 corporate sponsors and 5 luxury boxes back....don't they have to pull the trigger?
> 
> ...


I remember when everyone was dissapointed we took Jermaine over John Wallace. And while Wallace is obviously on a lower level of Morrison as far as PR goes, our scouts can't fall to the pressure of taking the guy everyone wants. We must take the guy with the most potential to become a star, if Morrison is that guy, fine but if not I don't want them to take Morrison for the sake of the fans being happy.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Sambonius said:


> I remember when everyone was dissapointed we took Jermaine over John Wallace. And while Wallace is obviously on a lower level of Morrison as far as PR goes, our scouts can't fall to the pressure of taking the guy everyone wants. We must take the guy with the most potential to become a star, if Morrison is that guy, fine but if not I don't want them to take Morrison for the sake of the fans being happy.



WAY different era. How many HS'ers had been taken in the history of the NBA draft prior to Jermaine? Very few. No one knew anything about him. Scouting was at an infancy as far as fan knowledge. Wallace was a known commodity. 

Also, the Trailblazers had the luxury of being a winning team, a DEEP team, making money, and glorified by fans. Rolling the dice at pick 17 (?) for O'Neal was greater than Wallace who was really destined to be a role player. 

Morrison has been scouted by the Blazers THIRTY TIMES. I think that tells you something about what Blazer Brass considers "upside". 

I hold to my position that the Blazers, as an organization, cannot afford to think 5 years down the line. 

As I mentioned before to someone else , you are a serious fan. You will LOVE and SUPPORT this team no matter what. The Blazers have you at hello. It is casual fans they WANT, NEED and HAVE to have NOW. 

Does BArgnani get Joe Average from Gresham off the couch on a Wednesday to drive into the city and watch the Blazers play the Nets? Nope. Does Morrison do it...yup.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Any reports about the rally?

OC-I appreciate your fondness of Morrison, but no way in hell he increases ticket sales by 2000. There just aren't that many Blazer ticket buying Gonzaga fans.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any reports about the rally?
> 
> OC-I appreciate your fondness of Morrison, but no way in hell he increases ticket sales by 2000. There just aren't that many Blazer ticket buying Gonzaga fans.


No, but there are that many floppy haired kids that will worship him. Trust me the fans would be back.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> As I mentioned before to someone else , you are a serious fan. You will LOVE and SUPPORT this team no matter what. The Blazers have you at hello. It is casual fans they WANT, NEED and HAVE to have NOW.
> 
> Does BArgnani get Joe Average from Gresham off the couch on a Wednesday to drive into the city and watch the Blazers play the Nets? Nope. Does Morrison do it...yup.


I don't agree that Morrison would have a dramatic effect on the average fan either. Only the true college basketball junkies. Winning is the only way to bring casual fans back. If Morrison is the one who will best help the franchise do that, then they should take him. Otherwise, they shouldn't.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Foulzilla said:


> I don't agree that Morrison would have a dramatic effect on the average fan either. Only the true college basketball junkies. Winning is the only way to bring casual fans back. If Morrison is the one who will best help the franchise do that, then they should take him. Otherwise, they shouldn't.



Then we will have to agree to disagree. 

Of course winning will bring the fans back....but they ain't gonna win next year. So say goodbye to another 35 million if you draft Bargnani. 

Why not recoups some loss with tickets, merchandise, and fans watching tv and listening to radio? Besides, Morrsion will product at the next level...

Mute point anyway 'cause he will be gonzo at 4. 

but if he isn't ..and it comes down to him and Roy (aka Danny Young # 2)..they better make the obvious gonzaga decision.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> No, but there are that many floppy haired kids that will worship him. Trust me the fans would be back.


Are you talking about 2000 over the course of a season?

That I could see.

2000 a game? There's no way.

Ed O.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

A game. Blazer attendance will go up if PDX drafts him. 

and you should want that as a fan!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> I don't mind Morrison at all but I would rather take Bargnani or Gay.


Me too. 

If Bargnani goes no. 1 (a reach considering Toronto may be better off with Aldridge) and Gay goes to Charlotte, that leaves Morrison and either Aldridge or Thomas for us. If Chicago takes Aldridge, we take Morrison. If Chicago takes Thomas, the Blazers have to choose between Morrison and Aldridge. That's tough and would say a lot about the direction of the team. If Toronto takes Aldridge, we will likely get to choose between Morrison and Bargnani. I really get no feel whatsoever about what the Blazers think about Bargnani.

:whoknows: 

The draft can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> A game. Blazer attendance will go up if PDX drafts him.
> 
> and you should want that as a fan!


Agreed 100%.

He will put fannies in the seats as much as the Morrison haters can't admit.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Then we will have to agree to disagree.
> 
> but if he isn't ..and it comes down to him and Roy (aka Danny Young # 2)..they better make the obvious gonzaga decision.


How can you compare a 6'3" backup PG to a 6'6" versatile SG, who can play the point when needed? Danny was a nice role player, but was just a mid-2nd round pick. 

Unless your goal is just to p*** people off, then I understand.

Just because there is a serious option to Morrison, doesn't force you to bash on Roy because of it. They are both excellent players who will have successful NBA careers, I just think Roy brings more to the table than Adam does.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> How can you compare a 6'3" backup PG to a 6'6" versatile SG, who can play the point when needed? Danny was a nice role player, but was just a mid-2nd round pick.
> 
> Unless your goal is just to p*** people off, then I understand.
> 
> Just because there is a serious option to Morrison, doesn't force you to bash on Roy because of it. They are both excellent players who will have successful NBA careers, I just think Roy brings more to the table than Adam does.


The same way people compare Adam Morrison to every sub-par white player from the 90's


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Ease up on the coffee. 

This is an internet board. People of various opinions can and will put things on here from time to time that don't sit well with you. I have been a moderator over on my board for about 5 years. I disagree with people ALL the time. I don't pop a blood vessel over it. 

Clearly "tongue in cheek" is not an option here? 

I have seen Brandon Roy play IN Person several times. I like his game. His is a solid person. He will be a DECENT pro.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The same way people compare Adam Morrison to every sub-par white player from the 90's



Good point. If I had a quarter for every Luke Jackson/Korver/Van Horn comparison I could buy an Ipod.

Do I bust a blood vessel? No I state my point, maybe throw in some jokes or satire and let it go.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> The same way people compare Adam Morrison to every sub-par white player from the 90's


My comparison for Adam was Kiki Vandeweghe, who has a similar game and had a nice career.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Good point. If I had a quarter for every Luke Jackson/Korver/Van Horn comparison I could buy an Ipod.
> 
> Do I bust a blood vessel? No I state my point, maybe throw in some jokes or satire and let it go.


If you are talking about this board, you'd have about a quarter.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> My comparison for Adam was Kiki Vandeweghe, who has a similar game and had a nice career.


I agree on Kiki. They were very similar players. The main difference is Kiki played without emotion, and Morrison lets it all out.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The same way people compare Adam Morrison to every sub-par white player from the 90's


Paranoia much?

Danny Ferry was slightly above average for a couple years.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> If you are talking about this board, you'd have about a quarter.


You'd be surprised he'd be much more rich than that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Paranoia much?
> 
> Danny Ferry was slightly above average for a couple years.


Ignorance much?

Danny Ferry was never as good as Adam is...

Danny Ferry was a spot up shooter...

Nice try.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I tend to agree that Morrison will put more butts in the seats, in the really, really short term, but not anywhere near 2000 a game.

I'd say two seasons max if Morrison doesn't produce really good numbers. The first season people will write it off to it being his rookie year if he does bad. The second will be make or break for many.

As much as people are dreading the time before the draft and want to get it over with, I'm dreading the time two years from now when all will be known and excuses will start piling up for whomever does bad, be it Aldridge, Gay, Morrison, Roy, Bargnani, or Thomas.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> I'd say two seasons max if Morrison doesn't produce really good numbers. The first season people will write it off to it being his rookie year if he does bad. The second will be make or break for many.


For Morrison I think 2 years is optimistic, the fans expect him to be NBA ready. He isn't viewed as a project with potential, but a player who can immediately step in and make an impact. If he's not doing well by the all-star break, he'll be viewed as a bust by a lot of people... which admitedly isn't entirely fair.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Report: About 50 fans showed up wearing "staches" and chanting Morrison's name.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Report: About 50 fans showed up wearing "staches" and chanting Morrison's name.


Report: It was a 10 in the morning when everyone was at work.

Report: The Fan said about 90 people showed up to begin with, but left because they had other things to do.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Report: It was a 10 in the morning when everyone was at work.


 Well techincally that is more commentary than a report. If you went to GU, you would know that. :biggrin:


----------

